# Wax storage in container with no lid?



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Made a home brew but my glass jar has no lid, what is the best way to store it? With cling film or any other suggestions?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

i dont see a problem with cling film once cooled 

Write up?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> i dont see a problem with cling film once cooled
> 
> Write up?


Will do mate:thumb:


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi (Jun 16, 2011)

The cooling process is a critical part of the brewing process my advice would be to cover the jar as soon as soon as its started to cool on the surface, as the solvent can evaperate which will effect the outcome of your wax. Hope that helps :thumb:


----------

